# Netgear RP614-Verbindung bricht einfach ab...



## bigfella (8. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Hab seit Weihnachten den Router von Netgear: RP614v2
Installieren hat auch geklappt.
Surfen funktioniert auch einwandfrei.
Doch seit paar Tagen bricht die Internetverbindung einfach ab.
Weiß auch nicht warum.

Hat jemand ne Ahnung oder ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?
Bitte helft mir...
Danke!


----------



## Sinac (8. Januar 2004)

Wenn du an der Konfiguration nicht geändert hast (IDLE Time oder so) könnte das auch an deinem Provider liegen, der kickt sowieso alle 24h und ich hatte da bei der Telekom ne Zeitlang auch das Proble das die Verbindung immer unterbrochen wurde...


----------



## bigfella (8. Januar 2004)

Nee..das mit der Zwangstrennung kenn ich schon.
Aber bei mir wurde nach 30 Min. die Verbindung unterbrochen.
Obwohl das sonst nie der Fall war.
Hab Tiscali Flat..


----------

